# slinky repair shop



## JonMikal (Dec 30, 2005)




----------



## Alexandra (Dec 30, 2005)

Hah, awesome shot!!!


----------



## Taralyn Romero (Dec 30, 2005)

Fan-tas-tic shot!  I love how chaotic this is - great eye!


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 30, 2005)

thanks girls!


----------



## scoob (Dec 30, 2005)

lol, this is a cool shot!! i like it :thumbup:


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 31, 2005)

Nice... I keep forgetting what "slinkeys" are until I see them ... or this , but then I get it! Even I do!  :greenpbl:

I love chaos in photos.
Only do I find it so hard to put into the right frame!
You apparently DON'T find it hard to do.


----------



## Mohain (Dec 31, 2005)

Another great shot. Amazing. 

(I don't think I'd take my slinky there to get repaired!)


----------



## Lensmeister (Dec 31, 2005)

When I saw the title I pictured a fat bloke covered in grease and by a freeway .. then I re read the title and opened it ... DOH! I felt dumb!

Great shot Jon as always and that mikes framer is pretty good too


----------



## 'Daniel' (Dec 31, 2005)

When i read the title my first thoughts were "this should be good"

and it was, very inventive idea.


----------



## Diamond (Dec 31, 2005)

Perfect!!


----------



## Calliope (Dec 31, 2005)

Alot going on in the picture...  nice shot!


----------



## errant_star (Dec 31, 2005)

Taralyn Romero said:
			
		

> Fan-tas-tic shot! I love how chaotic this is - great eye!


 
Chaotic is definately the word ... LOVE IT


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 31, 2005)

thanks everyone!


----------

